

Finally Tmux pairing from anywhere, on _your_ box - iamvery
http://iamvery.com/2013/11/16/tmux-pairing-anywhere-on-your-box.html
Remote pair programming with tmux has always been a little tricky. Usually you need a box in the cloud, or at least port forwarding setup on your router (Bad Things™). By George, I think I&#x27;ve found a solution!
======
jonathanwallace
This took me a little time to set up but once I did, it worked perfectly.
Finally, terminal pairing without all the pain!

